# hid's not working

## syn0ptik

hello everyone,

I've a laptop with modules

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_async               7046  1 

ppp_generic            20639  5 ppp_async

slhc                    5413  1 ppp_generic

atl1c                  31932  0 

hid_chicony             2004  0 

radeonfb              112940  0 

nvidiafb               40656  0 

vgastate                8898  1 nvidiafb

fb_ddc                  1471  2 radeonfb,nvidiafb

intelfb                34374  0 

cfbfillrect             3785  3 radeonfb,nvidiafb,intelfb

cfbimgblt               2380  3 radeonfb,nvidiafb,intelfb

cfbcopyarea             3357  3 radeonfb,nvidiafb,intelfb

agpgart                31356  1 intelfb

uhci_hcd               22457  0 

usb_storage            46305  1 

hid                    80357  1 hid_chicony

ehci_hcd               38904  0 

usbcore               154240  4 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

but chicony is not working in text terminal, it works until I start loading modules from initrd (not in system)

other usb devices like wireless or storage working fine, only usb keyboard can't be seen in system.

----------

## syn0ptik

this only happening with hid devices.

usb keyboard with legacy usb to pc2 in bios enabled will work.

also hid's not showed in lsusb

----------

## chix4mat

I wish I could help. I had a similar issue a couple of years ago, and ended up just selling the KB to a friend. Since then, I haven't had a big issue, although my current Logitech G710+ does have an issue where it spams the boot sequence with text (I have to hit the volume mute key to stop it once I reach the desktop). 

Good luck.

----------

